# Official Cubase 12 Features Video



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

New Unlisted Video from the official Cubase YouTube channel showing the features in Cubase 12. I would think it would be coming out tonight!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 2, 2022)

Incredible bad music selection for a video spot about a music software.


----------



## samphony (Mar 2, 2022)

We’re still in the 80s, no? 😅

I mean at least by the java high tech moon calendar


----------



## zolhof (Mar 2, 2022)

Hah! We posted at the same time, I reported the other thread. And yes, the music in the video is another classic Steinberg banger.


----------



## samphony (Mar 2, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Incredible bad music selection for a video spot about a music software.


Waschmaschinen leben länger
mit Calgon… 😂😂😂

(For non german speakers this was a famous german tv advert spot/claim for a washing machine cleaner)


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

ooo. They made the video private


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> ooo. They made the video private


or not


----------



## zolhof (Mar 2, 2022)

C12 website and new feature videos:









New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Yep it's back now


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 2, 2022)

Nothing about Expression maps!!


----------



## Henu (Mar 2, 2022)

THIS!!!!


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 2, 2022)

Cubase 12 is available to buy NOW !!!

But does anyone have a date for Nuendo 12 ?


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 2, 2022)

Audio to MIDI chords is a killer feature. 

MIDI remote integration is a nice feature if implemented well.

FX modulator looks like Steinberg's own take on Shaperbox, Duck, LFO tool etc.
I'm well covered in that area, but nice addition for people who doesn't have it.

VarioAudio with scale assistant is nice, but should probably have been implemented already.

Sample accurate volume automation could be good. Cubase's automation has always been fiddly compared to other DAW's.

Audio export with sidechain support. YES... I have missed this feature so much. 

Overall this looks like a quality upgrade.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

I've just finished downloading it, I'm currently exploring the new Midi Remote Control Surface thingymagig, the only complaint I have is the new cubase Icon!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

The new Logical Editor is what interests me. I'm praying for Expression Map integration. 🙏


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Nothing about Expression maps!!


That doesn't mean it hasn't been touched though. Although, my confidence that is has is very low, I must admit.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Nothing about Expression maps!!


Yeah, I truly appreciate the revamped Logical editors and 2 video tracks, but the lack of love to expression maps, after years of requests, is very disappointing. Dorico, Digital Performer and Studio One are kicking Cubase's ass here.

To be fair, other than the archaic expression maps system, I'm perfectly happy with Cubase 11 and in no hurry to update. I'm curious to hear from early adopters if there are actually significant performance improvements, instead of the usual marketing mumbo jumbo, because this might be the one reason for me to upgrade now.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Cubase 12 is available to buy NOW !!!
> 
> But does anyone have a date for Nuendo 12 ?


Blimey.


GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I've just finished downloading it, I'm currently exploring the new Midi Remote Control Surface thingymagig, the only complaint I have is the new cubase Icon!


You're fast!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

The features page is blank.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 2, 2022)

For Mac only support for Big Sur and Monterey! No Catalina and Mojave-this is bad.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For Mac only support for Big Sur and Monterey! No Catalina and Mojave-this is bad.


Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Akarin (Mar 2, 2022)

Has VST2 support been dropped or not yet?


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Has VST2 support been dropped or not yet?


The notes at the bottom of the comparison page:



> Cubase Pro 12: This software version does not support 32-bit plug-ins. VST 2 plug-ins only run in Rosetta 2 mode on Apple silicon Mac. Cubase does not support VST 2 when running natively on Apple silicon Macs.


It isn't clear if that means support for VST2 on Windows is still present or not. But if the statement "VST 2 plug-ins only run in Rosetta 2 mode on Apple silicon Mac" is taken literally then it seems not. But that doesn't seem quite right to me. I think it would be more clearly stated if not. I guess wait for people to try it and report back?


----------



## zolhof (Mar 2, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Has VST2 support been dropped or not yet?


VST2 plug-ins will only run in Cubase 12 in Rosetta 2 mode on Apple silicon Mac computers. Cubase 12 will not support VST2 when running natively on Apple silicon Macs. Windows is safe. for now


----------



## inthevoid (Mar 2, 2022)

Release notes now up: https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/release-notes/12/


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

Yeah, no mention of Expression Maps then. Damnit!


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 2, 2022)

Bought 12 Pro update and downloaded. Opened 3 projects and no crash so far. There's still time. Haven't explored any new features yet but heading back in after my 3rd cup of coffee. So far, pretty painless.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 2, 2022)

Looks good, but all I wanted was a folder track that doubled as a group track. And getting rid of the volume automation always being visible on group tracks (I keep accidentally creating automation points set to 0 when trying to quickly highlight a group of midi clips, and ctrl+z just removes the point without setting the value back). I'm still on 10, but will probably update to 12.


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 2, 2022)

inthevoid said:


> Release notes now up: https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/release-notes/12/


Disappointing that Expression maps are left out of the improvements, this will consolidate Studio One position I think.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 2, 2022)

Having Dorico available on both my tower and laptop with no dongle has been SO nice. To finally have that now for Cubase is worth the 99 bucks To upgrade. Downloading and leaping right in!


----------



## samphony (Mar 2, 2022)

Finally:

- The Free Warp tool is now also available in the Project window for direct warp marker editing on events.

- Zoom and scroll with trackpad, magic mouse and mouse wheel are now consistent with the macOS settings.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> The notes at the bottom of the comparison page:
> 
> 
> It isn't clear if that means support for VST2 on Windows is still present or not. But if the statement "VST 2 plug-ins only run in Rosetta 2 mode on Apple silicon Mac" is taken literally then it seems not. But that doesn't seem quite right to me. I think it would be more clearly stated if not. I guess wait for people to try it and report back?


VST2 seems to work fine on Windows


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

Feels more like Cubase 11.9 than 12. I'm mainly interested in the new logical editor.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 2, 2022)

Does anyone know how those of us who purchased Cubase Pro 11 during the grace period can obtain a free upgrade to Cubase 12 Pro? As I haven't received a notification as of yet?


----------



## olvra (Mar 2, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Cubase 11.5


???


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Does anyone know how those of us who purchased Cubase 11.5 Pro during the grace period can obtain a free upgrade to Cubase 12 Pro? As I haven't received a notification as of yet?


install the new steinberg licensing program and click check grace period eligibility - though run E licenser maintenance first


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 2, 2022)

olvra said:


> ???


My bad that was a typo...😅


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> install the new steinberg licensing program and click check grace period eligibility - though run E licenser maintenance first


Ah great, will check that out now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

I wish I knew when the rest of the keyboard scripts will be released. Presumably, it is up to the vendors of the controllers but with my Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol A61 for example, I can't use this new midi remote control editor, as my keyboard overwrites it/blocks it, with me only being able to change values by 1%


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 2, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For Mac only support for Big Sur and Monterey! No Catalina and Mojave-this is bad.


Wtf?!! Guess I'm not updating then....


----------



## holywilly (Mar 2, 2022)

Does anyone run Cubase 12 on MacOS Mojave?


----------



## Vonk (Mar 2, 2022)

The full new feature list (without marketing guff) for cubase 12 is here:
https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/release-notes/12/

The only keyboards currently covered by the remote scripting are:
AKAI - MPKmini mkIII
ARTURIA - KeyLab Essential series
ARTURIA - MiniLab mkII
KORG - nanoKONTROL v1, v2
Novation - Launchkey Mini mk3
Novation - Launchkey mk3

There is no mention of expression maps at all.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 2, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Does anyone run Cubase 12 on MacOS Mojave?


Interested in this as well


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 2, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Ah great, will check that out now. Thanks a lot!


Good luck with that - There's something of a traditional on the day Steinberg release Cubase updates where the eLicenser servers grind to a halt, and today appears to be no exception here


----------



## Sirocco (Mar 2, 2022)

samphony said:


> Waschmaschinen leben länger
> mit Calgon… 😂😂😂
> 
> (For non german speakers this was a famous german tv advert spot/claim for a washing machine cleaner)


In Spain is a classic commercial since the ´70 in radio and TV...still sais "Prolonge la vida de su lavadora con Calgon" ´till 2022, I have a lot of rimes and laughs about the music phrased vocal melody...anyway...XD

I can´t believe Mojave and Catalina are not compatible, sinbce the beggining of this i´m user of Cubase, but the last 2 years i´m using much more S1, and Steinberg i think is loosing somewhat or somewhere in various aspects, and that 80 music is not a casualty, at least for me...

Salute!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 2, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> Good luck with that - There's something of a traditional on the day Steinberg release Cubase updates where the eLicenser servers grind to a halt, and today appears to be no exception here


It's interesting you should say that, as I am running the e-Licenser right now and it is taking a bloomin long time than usual...I suppose that is what this is, but I haven't seen this error message pop up yet?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 2, 2022)

Okay now the error message has popped up...Dear oh dear. I suppose I am going to have to wait then until it resolves itself.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

Not yet upgrading to Big Sur on my Intel Mac so I guess I’ll wait until I get my new Mac Mini shortly after 8th to use Cubase 12. Kind of annoying tbh.

I wonder if there’s a way to fool the installer and see if it will install and run???


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 2, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Okay now the error message has popped up...Dear oh dear. I suppose I am going to have to wait then until it resolves itself.


I clicked ok on that error message and it carried on. It got to the end saying that steps 1 and 6 failed, but it did manage to upgrade my Cubase 11 license to:




Which is also showing on the Steinberg website. I'm still struggling with how the rest of this works from here though


----------



## UDun (Mar 2, 2022)

Watched all videos and release notes, this upgrade seems very weak for us midi composers... Except the logical editor and maybe the audio to chord feature, nothing about expression/drum maps, midi improvements, score integration. Disappointed... let's see some feedback from users.


----------



## mnp.fede (Mar 2, 2022)

Please, tell me they added an option to disable parameter tweaking with the scrollwheel.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 2, 2022)

I guess I’ll activate during the grace period of Cubase 12.5, by that time I’ll have new Mac with Cubase compatible MacOS. Not supporting Mojave is unpleasant.


----------



## funnybear (Mar 2, 2022)

From the release doc, two more features to come in a maintenance release:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What to expect in upcoming maintenance updates​There are two things that we will postpone to the next maintenance updates of Cubase 12. Still, we are so excited about these features that we don’t want to keep this information from you.

This first announcement is a big deal: Dolby Atmos for music support will be available in one of the upcoming Cubase maintenance releases. More details will follow.

The second is a feature request that will finally make it into Cubase: Extended Channel Freeze capabilities in the Edit Menu freeze multiple selected tracks at once. Of course this includes Key Commands for Freeze/Unfreeze of selected channels and Freeze/Unfreeze of selected channels with current settings.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 2, 2022)

funnybear said:


> The second is a feature request that will finally make it into Cubase: Extended Channel Freeze capabilities in the Edit Menu freeze multiple selected tracks at once. Of course this includes Key Commands for Freeze/Unfreeze of selected channels and Freeze/Unfreeze of selected channels with current settings.


This, I could pay 99€ for


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)

funnybear said:


> From the release doc, two more features to come in a maintenance release:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What to expect in upcoming maintenance updates​There are two things that we will postpone to the next maintenance updates of Cubase 12. Still, we are so excited about these features that we don’t want to keep this information from you.
> ...



Dolby Atmos?!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Disappointing that Expression maps are left out of the improvements, this will consolidate Studio One position I think.


Yes, really thought they might have addressed this in v 12.0 I'll still be using Studio One for composition sketching and cc/keyswitch programming. The new audio editing features seem pretty cool but precious little on the MIDI editing side of things.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Blimey.
> 
> You're fast!


There weren’t many changes


----------



## mnp.fede (Mar 2, 2022)

Just read the whole release doc. Some additions are really nice, but some of you may be interested in the fact that ReWire is no longer supported.
Plus, no entries on the doc about disabling the scroll wheel on faders/knobs etc, but we have a fourth mixconsole to screw volumes while navigating the project. Nice move


----------



## khollister (Mar 2, 2022)

So I have this running on my M1Max MBP. In spite of NOT ticking the "Open in Rosetta" box in Info, C12 is starting in Rosetta. My suspicion is it does this if it detects non-native VST3 or Native VST2 plugins. I need to experiment with how to disable this.


----------



## DJiLAND (Mar 2, 2022)

As a Nuendo user, I envy Supervision's new module and additional features such as Audio to Chord and Fade improvements. I hope Nuendo 12 is released soon


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> the only complaint I have is the new cubase Icon!


How does it look like?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 2, 2022)

Blue.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> How does it look like?


----------



## Henu (Mar 2, 2022)

noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Grace period upgrading is some process So you have to run eLicenser Maintenance to change the Cubase 11 licence to "Grace Period Eligible", then Steinberg Activation Manager to run the Grace Period check, it then e-mails you a Download Access Code to paste into Steinberg Download assistant which pulls up eLicenser CC to perform the upgrade. That's where the wheels fell off here as I got some error message and now I have:





I guess I'll need to wait until seemingly hamster powered eLicenser server starts working. This is exactly what happened to many attempting a day 1 Cubase 11 upgrade.

My advice - if your grace period Cubase 11 is your only copy then I'd leave it a few days before upgrading!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> Grace period upgrading is some process So you have to run eLicenser Maintenance to change the Cubase 11 licence to "Grace Period Eligible", then Steinberg Activation Manager to run the Grace Period check, it then e-mails you a Download Access Code to paste into Steinberg Download assistant which pulls up eLicenser CC to perform the upgrade. That's where the wheels fell off here as I got some error message and now I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Additionally, for me at least, once I entered my download code, 12 isn't showing in the My Products section, even after having installed it and triple checked it is activated


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


>


That’s revolting


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


>


I like it.


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Additionally, for me at least, once I entered my download code, 12 isn't showing in the My Products section, even after having installed it and triple checked it is activated


I was able to download 12 before going through the activation process by clicking on Cubase on the left in Download Assistant.

Anyway - congratulations for getting yours activated 🥳

Did it leave a Cubase 11 licence on the eLicenser when complete?

[Update] - After around a dozen attempts it finally completed🎉


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I've just finished downloading it, I'm currently exploring the new Midi Remote Control Surface thingymagig, the only complaint I have is the new cubase Icon!


I always change the Cubase icon anyway to the Cubase 6 style one when it was shiny.


----------



## clonewar (Mar 2, 2022)

So can anyone that has C12 installed confirm that there's been no change to the expression map system? Especially the clunky Articulations lane in the midi editor that's impossible to use with large expression maps?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> I was able to download 12 before going through the activation process by clicking on Cubase on the left in Download Assistant.
> 
> Anyway - congratulations for getting yours activated 🥳
> 
> ...


Yes in my elicenser I have a new license called Cubase Pro 11 (not upgradable)


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I like it.


*



*


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 2, 2022)

Having 2 videos is great! 

Expression maps might be a common write in the next Dorico & Cubase?


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 2, 2022)

can't upgrade either.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

So both Dorico 4 and now Cubase 12 deeply disappoint with nothing making expression maps more capable or easier to create, build, troubleshoot, maintain and use.

So for me no Cubase 12 until it goes on sale. Glad now I have Studio One as an alternative.




> might be a common write in the next Dorico & Cubase?


Makes sense, jamwerks, that this is in part due to some more time-consuming collaborative effort by Steinberg.

* * *

There are some nice additions and improvements in the Logical Editor. I can't see how these are enough for me to overlook the disappointment in expression maps.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Some nice updates for sure, will definitely look at upgrading after I’ve finished a couple of current projects


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 2, 2022)

clonewar said:


> So can anyone that has C12 installed confirm that there's been no change to the expression map system? Especially the clunky Articulations lane in the midi editor that's impossible to use with large expression maps?


Definitely looks like the Expression Maps system is unchanged.


----------



## clonewar (Mar 2, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Definitely looks like the Expression Maps system is unchanged.


Thanks for confirming. That's really disappointing, really the only must have on my wish list.


----------



## sathyva (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Nothing about Expression maps!!


I was waiting eagerly for possible offsets inside expression maps...
It seems that there is nothing about it :(


----------



## sathyva (Mar 2, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Does anyone know how those of us who purchased Cubase Pro 11 during the grace period can obtain a free upgrade to Cubase 12 Pro? As I haven't received a notification as of yet?


I asked at the support and it seems that all new activation codes for grace-period will be sent today or tomorrow.


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 2, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Expression maps might be a common write in the next Dorico & Cubase?


I'm highly skeptical. Cubase's Expression Maps have been unfinished for so long I don't see why they would suddenly revisit this without a major reason (as opposed just to our years long wishlist). 

And Dorico's main target audience is professional engravers, followed by education. The DAW quality playback has been very low on their list of priorities because these two groups aren't demanding it and in fact most seem to be satisfied with NotePerformer. Dorico 4 actually removed some playback related features because they wanted to port the iPad GUI to desktop and couldn't finish it in time.


----------



## khollister (Mar 2, 2022)

khollister said:


> So I have this running on my M1Max MBP. In spite of NOT ticking the "Open in Rosetta" box in Info, C12 is starting in Rosetta. My suspicion is it does this if it detects non-native VST3 or Native VST2 plugins. I need to experiment with how to disable this.


So I finally have C12 running natively. Had to toggle the "Open In Rosetta" box and start C12 a couple times. It finally blacklisted the incompatible plugins (UAD and VSL unfortunately among some others that aren't mission critical for me) and is running natively. Big difference in CPU usage.

I'll play around with it, but until VSL gets out of the parking lot on iLok/native, there will be no serious orchestral work in C12 - Logic is safe for now


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

clonewar said:


> (expression maps improvement is) really the only must have on my wish list.


That well describes my thoughts.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

I feel like the cries for an update to Expression Maps have been echoing around this forum forever. But do these cries ever reach the coder’s ears? Do Steinberg ever visit these forums? Maybe we just need to be more vocal about it on their own forum. I used to go there every day but I have to confess I rarely visit them since they upgrading their forum software. Not a fan.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> That well describes my thoughts.


Right now in my limited knowledge I'm just happy to have Babylon Waves so I can load up a completed set of Expression Maps when I toss an instrument into the project. Now that I'm starting to use them, I'm looking forward to discovering the quirks and things missing so I know what everyone has been waiting on.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 2, 2022)

Steinberg Activation Manager is not doing to well I'm afraid.....


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


>


Meh... Rumour has it that Cubase will be part of Adobe Creative Cloud.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 2, 2022)

khollister said:


> Big difference in CPU usage.


Good or bad?


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> I feel like the cries for an update to Expression Maps have been echoing around this forum forever. But do these cries ever reach the coder’s ears? Do Steinberg ever visit these forums? Maybe we just need to be more vocal about it on their own forum. I used to go there every day but I have to confess I rarely visit them since they upgrading their forum software. Not a fan.


My sense is that support for orchestral music, while somewhere on the radar, is not much of a blip for Steinberg. Otherwise it is inexplicable how expression map capabilities have not been further developed to match the developments in orchestral sample libraries.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Just a thought, I assume this still requires the elicesner to be activated?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> I feel like the cries for an update to Expression Maps have been echoing around this forum forever. But do these cries ever reach the coder’s ears? Do Steinberg ever visit these forums? Maybe we just need to be more vocal about it on their own forum. I used to go there every day but I have to confess I rarely visit them since they upgrading their forum software. Not a fan.


Seriously, I am so glad I made the jump to Studio One. It's a modern version of Cubase without all the baggage and... well, you create your expression maps in minutes or less...
But that's not about starting a debate between DAWs. Just voicing my complete bafflement over the half-assed MS DOS aged implementation of articulation switching in Cubase that should be an embarassment to any software developer.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

youngpokie said:


> Dorico's main target audience is professional engravers, followed by education. The DAW quality playback has been very low on their list of priorities because these two groups aren't demanding it and in fact most seem to be satisfied with NotePerformer. Dorico 4 actually removed some playback related features because they wanted to port the iPad GUI to desktop and couldn't finish it in time.



A couple of comments:

1. As you seem to be aware, there is a sizable contingent of Dorico customers who use it for DAW purposes.

2. This contingent IS very well represented and vocal on the official Dorico forum with their pleas for further development in this area.

3. This contingent, while acknowledging the useful place of Noteperformer for those whose purposes it meets, does not at all accept that this is sufficient to replace quality orchestral libraries.

4. The fact that the Dorico 4 redesign does not (yet) include some key elements from 3.5 was and remains unsettling for me, making me want to forgo it's use until these elements are restored. It is unfortunate that this restoration, while promised as quickly as possible, may not return for months, indeed, we have no idea when among competing priorities Dorico will restore them. I understand why this happened, but I for one am very disappointed that Dorico's visual architecture for desktop now seems to be constrained by compatibility with a touch interface. For my purposes, while there are some nice additions (the Jump dialogue, instrument filters), Dorico 4 was at least temporarily a step back.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Mar 2, 2022)

Fyi, works fine on catalina.


----------



## olvra (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


>


I work faster on red :(


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Just a thought, I assume this still requires the elicesner to be activated?


No it uses the new Steinberg Activation Manager


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> very well represented and vocal on the official Dorico forum with their pleas for further development in this area.


So then why is nothing being done? Supposedly the developers read every message there. The only other explanation I can think of is that Steinberg already has a DAW, and the target for Dorico isn't to switch Cubase users but instead to go after Sibelius, Finale, etc.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> Fyi, works fine on catalina.


That's great news. Thanks for letting us know.

No issues with the update then?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> That's great news. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> No issues with the update then?


Not having any issues on Windows 10 here, seems to be pretty stable with my C11 projects too.... Fingers crossed


----------



## pixel (Mar 2, 2022)

To see parameter automation of 3rd party plugin, is still tedious as it always has been (click W, move knob)?

I'll wait a few days to get C12, leaving the stress of issues with overloaded servers to you guys  
It's just one thing that I would like to see being improved in Cubase.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 2, 2022)

Just confirming 12 is a new install alongside 11 and 11 stays intact?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Just confirming 12 is a new install alongside 11 and 11 stays intact?


Yes


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 2, 2022)

youngpokie said:


> I'm highly skeptical. Cubase's Expression Maps have been unfinished for so long I don't see why they would suddenly revisit this without a major reason (as opposed just to our years long wishlist).


I just received this answer from Steinberg:
Updating the Expression Maps system is high on our list. Unfortunately we haven’t been able to provide improvements for Cubase 12.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> I just received this answer from Steinberg:
> Updating the Expression Maps system is high on our list. Unfortunately we haven’t been able to provide improvements for Cubase 12.


Given Cubase update cycles that means any improvement is at least a year away.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> I just received this answer from Steinberg:
> Updating the Expression Maps system is high on our list. Unfortunately we haven’t been able to provide improvements for Cubase 12.


That’s positive at least. They did have a lot of stuff to get sorted behind the scenes with the new authorisation system and supporting Apple Silicon.

It clearly isn’t as sexy for most users so it’s hardly surprising sexier new features take priority. It is a very competitive business after all.

However, given the fact that it’s been neglected for so long I feel like they could have tackled this much sooner.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

youngpokie said:


> So then why is nothing being done? Supposedly the developers read every message there. The only other explanation I can think of is that Steinberg already has a DAW, and the target for Dorico isn't to switch Cubase users but instead to go after Sibelius, Finale, etc.


I have no special inside knowledge. 

Daniel has consistently emphasized the demand for features from various categories of customers has significantly outstripped the capacity of the development team. The capacity for Dorico development was further diminished by (a) assignments to help with Steinberg Activation Manager and to produce an iPad version. So in my opinion the "why?" is the prioritizing of competing interests. There are several categories of users with different priorities. The DAW type user base is just one of them. 

My only point was that this DAW type user base has not been quietly accepting of Noteperformer as an end state. Quite the opposite. I'm guessing you are completely aware of this.

As you indicate, the engraver community is a key customer base for Dorico, and perhaps you are right that Steinberg's design is not to enhance Dorico to the point where users no longer desire Cubase. In my opinion, while this is reasonable on their part, it is short-sighted. Inevitably top-notch notation and top-notch DAW will at some point become fully integrated. As a producer of DAW software, you are either a leader or a follower in that process. The future belongs to the leaders. Entrenched interests because of existing products and customers, while a factor in the short term, in the long term will be a thing of the past. This has happened over and over again in this industry and every other one.

I suspect we are on the same page.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

3DC said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo! Who, where, what? I can handle WWIII but not this!!!


Just the thought of it makes me shudder. I hate software subscriptions.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Given Cubase update cycles that means any improvement is at least a year away.





stigc56 said:


> I just received this answer from Steinberg:
> Updating the Expression Maps system is high on our list. Unfortunately we haven’t been able to provide improvements for Cubase 12.


In one respect that is a tiny bit of tiny good news, but it's a stock answer to be expected.

Of course it IS true and understandable that Cubase was likely affected by the some of the same factors that led to the diversion of the Dorico team's resources. We take the new Steinberg Activation system as a given now that it is here, but for the Steinberg teams I imagine it was a huge drain on the very people who might be tasked with working on expression maps.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

In my book the suggestion that the goal of Cubase / Dorico interoperation is slowing the arrival of improvements in expression maps is likely spot on. It makes sense to give the user of both a single system of expression maps that works in either product.

Dorico's expression maps are already more sophisticated and more easily created and maintained than those in Cubase.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For Mac only support for Big Sur and Monterey! No Catalina and Mojave-this is bad.



whoa, surprised to hear that... sorta...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

so how do we go about getting our "free" upgrade to Cubase12 if we registered Cubase 11.5 a few months ago right after they said it would be a free upgrade to 12?


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 2, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> I just received this answer from Steinberg:
> Updating the Expression Maps system is high on our list. Unfortunately we haven’t been able to provide improvements for Cubase 12.


Thank you for this. I just searched through various feature requests on the Dorico forum. The most common response from Daniel I've seen so far - "it's on our lists" and "we'll address it in due course/one day/not yet/on the backlog", going quite some years back. I think what they wrote to you is pretty much the same. "High on the list" is so vague, it's meaningless.

I don't want to pound on Steinberg for no reason and I really like both Cubase and Dorico. But I do wish they stopped being so evasive and provided some kind of roadmap, even if in the most general terms possible. The only hint I have seen from Dorico was that once they retrofitted the iPad version to the desktop, they might possibly work on playback enhancements.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> so how do we go about getting our "free" upgrade to Cubase12 if we registered Cubase 11.5 a few months ago right after they said it would be a free upgrade to 12?


Run Elicense control centre, run maintenance. Your 11 license should have (Grace period Eligible) added to it, from here you now open up Steinberg Activation Manager(which is new and you will have to install if you do not already have it) From here, click on the user icon, and click check grace period eligability. Once that is done, you should get an email with your Download Access code, enter this into the download manager and it will guide you through it. Then go to the Steinberg Activation Manager and activate the new license


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 2, 2022)

I love the new midi remote control:


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I love the new midi control:



Yeah I love the concept of it to, looks fantastic, unfortunately, doesn't work with my keyboard, so I'll have to wait to see if NI create a script or unlock the ability for it to work


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Run Elicense control centre, run maintenance. Your 11 license should have (Grace period Eligible) added to it, from here you now open up Steinberg Activation Manager(which is new and you will have to install if you do not already have it) From here, click on the user icon, and click check grace period eligability. Once that is done, you should get an email with your Download Access code, enter this into the download manager and it will guide you through it. Then go to the Steinberg Activation Manager and activate the new license


----------



## khollister (Mar 2, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Good or bad?


Good - I just have a project with a couple piano tracks and a reverb, but in Rosetta, it was taking 65-70% CPU in Activity Monitor. Running natively, the same thing was about 25% CPU. Performance meters inside Cubase were visibly lower as well.


----------



## Henu (Mar 2, 2022)

The more I watch these videos, my feeling is that this update is clearly intended for people who are not necessarily musicians or composers, but who are referring themselves as "producers". 
Many of these new flagship features are concentrating on doing musical assistance or audio editing and mangling, so maybe Steinberg is trying to lure more people from that group to Cubase with this update. 

I will definitely buy the update at some point (I usually wait until patch X.1) due to FINALLY getting that phase-coherent timewarping but from my main "composer perspective", I'm hugely disappointed that many requested features or fixes are still missing.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> The more I watch these videos, my feeling is that this update is clearly intended for people who are not necessarily musicians or composers, but who are referring themselves as "producers".
> Many of these new flagship features are concentrating on doing musical assistance or audio editing and mangling, so maybe Steinberg is trying to lure more people from that group to Cubase with this update.
> 
> I will definitely buy the update at some point (I usually wait until patch X.1) due to FINALLY getting that phase-coherent timewarping but from my main "composer perspective", I'm hugely disappointed that many requested features or fixes are still missing.


I would agree. This update feels a lot snappier though I must say, everything feels like it runs a lot smoother, and my template is taking roughly half the time to load.


----------



## sundrowned (Mar 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


>


Wouldn't be so bad if the elicenser servers were functioning. But they're currently not for me, so can't update.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2022)

That bit where the guy showed off the shiny new Logical Editor and selected a preset to move one note down a semitone was hilarious! 





He also demonstrated the Double Tempo LE preset...er...hello? That's been around since the 1990's! lol


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 2, 2022)

Oo, this came out unexpectedly... Downloading as we speak. Nice to see they listened about the logical editor. 

Did they add automation to snapshots? Also, can we now save track presets WITH folders, routing and FX Sends?


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> The more I watch these videos, my feeling is that this update is clearly intended for people who are not necessarily musicians or composers, but who are referring themselves as "producers".


Good observation.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 2, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Steinberg Activation Manager is not doing to well I'm afraid.....


No, eLicenser is currently toast also if you try to do maintenance... can't detect the server. Pretty common on release day I guess. Not that C12 needs it unless there's an initial reference made for when you update. Methinks I'll wait until tonight.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 2, 2022)

Always happy to have a better logical editor (& Project logical editor) but they still haven't added a way to copy and paste data into the logical editor. I've been trying to make a macro to offset a selected note by the negative track delay value and can't seem to figure out a way to do it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 2, 2022)

khollister said:


> Good - I just have a project with a couple piano tracks and a reverb, but in Rosetta, it was taking 65-70% CPU in Activity Monitor. Running natively, the same thing was about 25% CPU. Performance meters inside Cubase were visibly lower as well.


Sweet!


----------



## Leequalizer (Mar 2, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Steinberg Activation Manager is not doing to well I'm afraid.....


I coulnt upgrade the license with the eLisencer aswell. I just tried to start C12 anyway and then it asked for Logging into the account and license was updated. So just try to start C12


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

Yea I'm also having license server connection problems. Anyway, it should free up eventually,


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> The more I watch these videos, my feeling is that this update is clearly intended for people who are not necessarily musicians or composers, but who are referring themselves as "producers".
> Many of these new flagship features are concentrating on doing musical assistance or audio editing and mangling, so maybe Steinberg is trying to lure more people from that group to Cubase with this update.
> 
> I will definitely buy the update at some point (I usually wait until patch X.1) due to FINALLY getting that phase-coherent timewarping but from my main "composer perspective", I'm hugely disappointed that many requested features or fixes are still missing.


Yeah, they've definitely moved more producer orientated since maybe 10


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 2, 2022)

Just tried upgrading the license and it failed, however C12 showed up in the Download Assistant. Downloaded, installed then it asked for Steinberg login to activate. Working.


----------



## artinro (Mar 2, 2022)

Would anyone who has already grabbed this be so kind as to inform us if Steinberg has brought back the "localized undo" feature that was so great pre-10.5? I fear its still missing, but perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

failed for me when I hit the UPGRADE button using download assistant with my upgrade code..it first issued me an elicensor code and attempted to connect toe elicense server....and failed. When I tried to do it again, it doesn't allow me to pick any of my elicensor dongles...so apparently the failed attempt left my system in some half baked situation, guess I have to interact with support now. I already checked, C12 did not show up in Download assistant.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm curious also how and when this switches over to not using the dongle at all?


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 2, 2022)

artinro said:


> Would anyone who has already grabbed this be so kind as to inform us if Steinberg has brought back the "localized undo" feature that was so great pre-10.5? I fear its still missing, but perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised.



Edit: No, there's no localised undo and, seemingly, no preference setting or key command for it. Unless I've missed something.


----------



## greggybud (Mar 2, 2022)

artinro said:


> Would anyone who has already grabbed this be so kind as to inform us if Steinberg has brought back the "localized undo" feature that was so great pre-10.5? I fear its still missing, but perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised.


No. And I agree with you.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Mar 2, 2022)

So I did the maintenance update and failed. Now Cubase 11 does not open, or any other version.

**warning**


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 2, 2022)

FYI, I had to run a "repair" on my v11 license in eLicense Control Center in order to get my v11 key working again after the migration to v12. After the repair, v11 opens fine again.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 2, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Just confirming 12 is a new install alongside 11 and 11 stays intact?





GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Yes


If that's the case, I think I will upgrade. I have a separate screen devoted to SuperVision and those VU meters will look so cool on there.


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 2, 2022)

The new PLE looks really good. From what I can see:

* Lots of new commands added
* PLEs can now target mixer audio channels.

The Pre and Post options seem interesting, shall have a tinker tommorrow.


----------



## artinro (Mar 2, 2022)

greggybud said:


> No. And I agree with you.


Thanks for the confirmation. Another skipped update for me then, unfortunately. That was such a key feature for me.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey so another 4-5 tries and 11 is back with the "eligible for update" . Looks like I'm almost there.

At least i have cubase back and running. Thanks to David Kudel  for the suggestion...


----------



## Freudon33 (Mar 2, 2022)

New Features in Version 12​
Raiser Plug-in
FX Modulator Plug-in
Verve
Sample Accurate Volume Automation
Editing Workflow Improvements
AudioWarp Improvements
Scale Assistant for VariAudio
Permanently Applying Extensions
Sampler Track Improvements
Authoring for Dolby Atmos
MIDI Remote Integration
Logical Editing Improvements
Creating Chord Events from Audio Events
Project Logical Editor Pre- and Post-Commands
New Performance Meter
Lin One Dither Plug-in
SuperVision Plug-in
StepFilter Plug-in with New Randomize Parameters
Support for Second Video track
Importing Tempo and Signature Tracks
Exporting Selected Events
Improved Crossfade Editor
New Markers
4th MixConsole Window
Increased Number of VCA Faders (256 VCA)
Sample Editor Editing Improvements
Extensions on Audio Track Level
MixConvert V6 Supports Lt/Rt Matrix Encoding
WinRT MIDI Support
Move the Project Cursor in Fixed Steps via Key Commands
Fades Command Extensions
Improved Silence Detection
Event Display Improvements
New Application Scaling Menu for Native Windows Scaling for HiDPI

the list is still long


----------



## J-M (Mar 2, 2022)

Still no localized undo? For the love of God, WHY? Guess I'll be holding on to my grace period update...again.

Edit: I made another request about this, probably just for it to get ignored, lol...









Bring back Local Undo


+1. The removal of this feature makes working with lots of midi tracks so much more difficult, because sometimes you want to undo a change you made in a part you edited half an hour ago, without undo’ing everything else you did in the meantime. Can we at least get a response from Steinberg on...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## mnp.fede (Mar 2, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Yeah, they've definitely moved more producer orientated since maybe 10


----RANT BEGIN-----
Producers job is to produce music. "Producers" are attracted to the shiny new toys. Quotation marks are key here. If steinberg really cared about producers or any other worker in the field, cubase would look much more refined now. I lost the count of half finished features as of now.
---- END OF RANT----


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Yes



So there’s no reason not to download it then?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 2, 2022)

is it more stable than 11?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Feels like a bit of meager update - but 11 was decent for me apart from expression maps.

Does the new PLE allow you to write a preset to insert a specific plugin onto a track?


----------



## IFM (Mar 2, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> FYI, I had to run a "repair" on my v11 license in eLicense Control Center in order to get my v11 key working again after the migration to v12. After the repair, v11 opens fine again.


Oh good because I showed no license and was thinking I was stuck on 12. So far 12 is a lot worse on the CPU than 11 was on a Mac Pro 6,1 12 core with Monterey.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 2, 2022)

Lots of cool novelties !!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm curious also how and when this switches over to not using the dongle at all?


It has, once you have upgraded your license, you can chuck your dongle out of an aeroplane as long as you do not need to use 11 or any other Steinberg software not using the new system


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> is it more stable than 11?


Yes at least it has been for me, feels really snappy and fast, and my 11 projects seem to be working fine so far. As I said earlier, my template is also weirdly loading almost twice as fast


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> It has, once you have upgraded your license, you can chuck your dongle out of an aeroplane as long as you do not need to use 11 or any other Steinberg software not using the new system


Almost there things like Vienna Symphony are still using the eLicenser unless I missed the move to iLok


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 2, 2022)

I will say, the new track import ability to import tempo alone is worth the price of admission for me. When working on film cues, I do a lot of importing tracks from other cues and it was such a pain when the tempo wouldn't come in!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

well, the process totally broke down for me. I went through the steps, it complained about elicensor server at several points in the process. My dongle license was tagged as "eligible" in any case, I got the code emailed. I entered it into download assistant and attempted to UPGRADE, but complained about elicensor server again. Except somehow in that last step it change the state of my elicensor dongle license back to "not eligible" and now if I try to hit the UPGRADE button again, it doesn't provide me a way to do it, just asks me to select the eligible dongle, which no longer exists.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Almost there things like Vienna Symphony are still using the eLicenser unless I missed the move to iLok


Indeed they are, but those should be ported very soon I would imagine, I read something about how the servers would be getting shut down soon for third parties


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I will say, the new track import ability to import tempo alone is worth the price of admission for me. When working on film cues, I do a lot of importing tracks from other cues and it was such a pain when the tempo wouldn't come in!


I agree, that combined with the ability to have two video tracks is just so fantastic


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 2, 2022)

anyone knows if steinberg allows more than 1 licenses now that they don't rely on a dongle?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> well, the process totally broke down for me. I went through the steps, it complained about elicensor server at several points in the process. My dongle license was tagged as "eligible" in any case, I got the code emailed. I entered it into download assistant and attempted to UPGRADE, but complained about elicensor server again. Except somehow in that last step it change the state of my elicensor dongle license back to "not eligible" and now if I try to hit the UPGRADE button again, it doesn't provide me a way to do it, just asks me to select the eligible dongle, which no longer exists.


Open up Steinberg Activation Manager, do you see a license for 12 there?


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> well, the process totally broke down for me. I went through the steps


Thats what I was seeing then I just downloaded and ran Cubase 12 and it connected with the Steinberg server and completed the licensing process.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> anyone knows if steinberg allows more than 1 licenses now that they don't rely on a dongle?


If it's like Dorico you can install on 3 computers


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks, that seems to be it. they disabled the elicensor license, but I was able to activate with the activation manager, downloading now....


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I will say, the new track import ability to import tempo alone is worth the price of admission for me. When working on film cues, I do a lot of importing tracks from other cues and it was such a pain when the tempo wouldn't come in!



Wait you can do that now?! YESSSSS


----------



## DCPImages (Mar 2, 2022)

No more dongles!!! Yay! I can now work on my laptop when I’m out and about - brilliant! I have an extra USB port - what a relief! No need to worry about misplacing the dongle! Fantastic.


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)

Activation Manager is taking FOREVER to run this grace period check


----------



## turnerofwheels (Mar 2, 2022)

mnp.fede said:


> Just read the whole release doc. Some additions are really nice, but some of you may be interested in the fact that ReWire is no longer supported.
> Plus, no entries on the doc about disabling the scroll wheel on faders/knobs etc, but we have a fourth mixconsole to screw volumes while navigating the project. Nice move


I suppose Nuendo 12 will be next--I'm one of the oddballs who uses multiple DAWs for different purposes when making a track and in 2022 Rewire is still the fastest way I know of to send 32 tracks of realtime audio from one DAW to another in sync with the clock. Nevemind my instruments in Max/MSP. The alternatives are more cumbersome and some are mac only. But rewire is done period, so I guess it's time for alternatives or VSTs that support it.

I like the cableguys style modulator plugin although I was really hoping they'd introduce modulators for vst fx plugins like I have in some of my other DAWs. The other features look pretty great though.

No more dongle alone is practically an instabuy from me assuming that comes to Nuendo next


----------



## KEM (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m actually getting much better performance on 12 than I was on 11.5, and I’m on a 2015 MacBook Pro, very happy about this


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Mar 2, 2022)

This is the first time I update right upon release. That is only due the fact that I am not in the middle of a big project. But dongle free, great great great for my workflow with different machines!


----------



## artinro (Mar 2, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Edit: No, there's no localised undo and, seemingly, no preference setting or key command for it. Unless I've missed something.


Thanks for the confirmation. I'm truly baffled they decided to nix this (for me) completely crucial feature after v10. Its such a massive time saving feature that I simply cannot update to whatever new version until they bring it back. It's very frustrating. I know @Blakus had mentioned this feature after the 10.5 update, too. Wish Steinberg would listen.


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> ... perhaps ... Steinberg's design is not to enhance Dorico to the point where users no longer desire Cubase. In my opinion, while this is reasonable on their part, it is short-sighted. Inevitably top-notch notation and top-notch DAW will at some point become fully integrated. As a producer of DAW software, you are either a leader or a follower in that process. The future belongs to the leaders. Entrenched interests because of existing products and customers, while a factor in the short term, in the long term will be a thing of the past. This has happened over and over again in this industry and every other one.


I would like to add some perspective to what I said in an earlier post in this thread.

Back around the turn of the millenium I used to work for a distributor that supplied various items to, among many, many others, a Seattle area company that primarily had sold books online and had begun to branch out into several other product areas. There was consternation by some in the company because that company was behind in their payments and was losing money. But that company had a vision, and in the end they were right. They saw where the future was heading. That company was Amazon.


----------



## Blakus (Mar 2, 2022)

artinro said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I'm truly baffled they decided to nix this (for me) completely crucial feature after v10. Its such a massive time saving feature that I simply cannot update to whatever new version until they bring it back. It's very frustrating. I know @Blakus had mentioned this feature after the 10.5 update, too. Wish Steinberg would listen.


Nooooo, why did you have to bring this up! I had just moved on with my life


----------



## artinro (Mar 2, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Nooooo, why did you have to bring this up! I had just moved on with my life


Sincerest apologies! I've not yet moved on with mine.  It's legit kept me from updating since then. I was hoping it would change today.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

I agree, localized undo was very handy, I used it a lot!!


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 2, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Inevitably top-notch notation and top-notch DAW will at some point become fully integrated. As a producer of DAW software, you are either a leader or a follower in that process. The future belongs to the leaders. Entrenched interests because of existing products and customers, while a factor in the short term, in the long term will be a thing of the past. This has happened over and over again in this industry and every other one.
> 
> I suspect we are on the same page.


I agree. There's no reason why 1 app shouldn't be able to handle all notation and DAW features, and that will happen eventually whether Steinberg is the main player or not. It's ridiculous to go back and forth between 2 apps for what should be in 1 app. Cubase and Dorico are still on different planets with no interop despite them being the same company. That is a squandered oppportunity.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 2, 2022)

Did they fix the problem where multi-out instruments don’t copy automation properly when rendered to audio?


----------



## Alex Temple (Mar 2, 2022)

I see that it's supposed to support high-thread count CPUs now, but when I load a really heavy project using my 32-core Threadripper, it looks like it's still only fully using 18 threads (which is the same ceiling as I'd hit with Cubase 11). Anyone else having this experience?


----------



## Inventio (Mar 2, 2022)

Did they fix the problem where creating new tracks mess with the mixer visibility configuration even if not synced?


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 2, 2022)

artinro said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I'm truly baffled they decided to nix this (for me) completely crucial feature after v10. Its such a massive time saving feature that I simply cannot update to whatever new version until they bring it back. It's very frustrating. I know @Blakus had mentioned this feature after the 10.5 update, too. Wish Steinberg would listen.


After a few days tinkering, will do a list of the stuff that hasn’t been updated or still buggy. Other than the undo, and issues with activation, seems like a decent update so far.


----------



## Breaker (Mar 2, 2022)

Only two things on new features list that really interest me:
> The VCA track limit has been increased to 256
> The MixConsole can now display long channel names in two lines.

Pretty underwhelming considering they had almost half a year more time than with previous versions.

Any idea if the future versions will be released around March as well?


----------



## samphony (Mar 2, 2022)

No matter how many feature requests get send to DAW developers/ designers: the team already has a plan set for future versions. If some features make it which are in sync with what users ask for it is mostly because these features where planned anyways, the requests have a better approach/ reason to be implemented or the request is easy to add.


----------



## lastburai (Mar 3, 2022)

Has anyone got cubase 12 running on mac 5.1 running OSX 10.14 Mojave? Steinberg said to "Unfortunately, Cubase 12 is not compatible with macOS 10.14.x"

It would be great if it would work, I saw someone mention on here that Cubase 12 was working on Catalina but on Mojave?


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 3, 2022)

It's a small thing, but finally being able to select the highest and lowest note in a chord is wonderful.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 3, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Seriously, I am so glad I made the jump to Studio One. It's a modern version of Cubase without all the baggage and... well, you create your expression maps in minutes or less...
> But that's not about starting a debate between DAWs. Just voicing my complete bafflement over the half-assed MS DOS aged implementation of articulation switching in Cubase that should be an embarassment to any software developer.


I'd fully agree, were it not for surround still not implemented in Studio One, at a time when listeners seem to get used to Dolby Atmos.


----------



## IFM (Mar 3, 2022)

jonathanwright said:


> It's a small thing, but finally being able to select the highest and lowest note in a chord is wonderful.


Now this is something I've really missed from LP. I haven't had a lot of time to mess with C12, how is it done?


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 3, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> That bit where the guy showed off the shiny new Logical Editor and selected a preset to move one note down a semitone was hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great feature, is there a way to set logical editors to key commands for say the streamdeck?


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

aghh, I'm annoyed. I expected them to at least announce a release date instead of dropping it so unexpectedly. I'm still on 10.5, was planning on buying the upgrade to 11 so I could use it to go straight to 12. Now I have to pay €70 more...Could I find the patience to wait for 12.5?


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

On topic:

Really glad to hear the Logical Editor update. Sad that it is still not a fully scripting based editor but oh well.

Also curious to see how we can integrate Lemur with the new midi controller stuff.

Bummer that expression maps STILL don't have an update...sigh...


----------



## antic604 (Mar 3, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Just confirming 12 is a new install alongside 11 and 11 stays intact?


Yes


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

Mark Stothard said:


> Great feature, is there a way to set logical editors to key commands for say the streamdeck?


Yes, this is very easy


----------



## funnybear (Mar 3, 2022)

I have re-tested my benchmarks on my AMD Threadripper 3970x with Cubase 12:






Cubase 12 update: Threadripper 3970x build notes and benchmarks


Cubase 12 update: I have re-tested my benchmarks below on Cubase 12.0: Cubase 12 seems to have finally fixed the threading issue and I am now able to activate ASIO Guard without having to switch of Hyperthreading. This means all 64 threads are available to Cubase. Switching ASIO Guard OFF...




vi-control.net


----------



## antic604 (Mar 3, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> aghh, I'm annoyed. I expected them to at least announce a release date instead of dropping it so unexpectedly. I'm still on 10.5, was planning on buying the upgrade to 11 so I could use it to go straight to 12. Now I have to pay €70 more...Could I find the patience to wait for 12.5?


Greg Ondo in his YT livestreams and Steinberg people on the forum were saying for couple of weeks already that if you want to take advantage of grace period you should hurry up.

Apparently you can afford to not pay attention


----------



## antic604 (Mar 3, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm curious also how and when this switches over to not using the dongle at all?


v12 already works without it, v11 still needs it 

BTW, intersting to see the current v12 build is from 10th Feb, i.e. it's been ready for 3+ weeks


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

antic604 said:


> Greg Ondo in his YT livestreams and Steinberg people on the forum were saying for couple of weeks already that if you want to take advantage of grace period you should hurry up.
> 
> Apparently you can afford to not pay attention


Hmm okay, my bad then i guess


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

A cool logical editor feature I found in the manual:

Filters:
_You can also set up filters by dragging MIDI events directly into the Event Target Filters list.

If the list contains no entries, a MIDI event dragged into this section will set filters including the state and type of the event. If it contains entries, the dragged event initializes the matching parameters. For example, if Length is used, the length is set according to the length of the event._


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 3, 2022)

IFM said:


> Now this is something I've really missed from LP. I haven't had a lot of time to mess with C12, how is it done?


Well this _was_ working, but now it isn't. It selects the second note from the top (before it selected the top). Maybe I'm missing something.

Plus the preset doesn't appear to save the 'Select' action at the bottom, which will default back to transform when quitting Cubase. So the editor needs to be opened to change the action, which defeats the purpose really.

UPDATE: AFAIK it will only work on triads. A workaround is setting up an individual preset for each note in a chord, as in the second image.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 3, 2022)

Mark Stothard said:


> Great feature, is there a way to set logical editors to key commands for say the streamdeck?


Yeah, you can. I haven’t downloaded 12 yet. I’d imagine it’s almost identical to the previous versions: Go into Edit>Key Commands>Process Logical Preset (or Process Project Logical Editor) and set your own key command.


----------



## EgM (Mar 3, 2022)

lastburai said:


> Has anyone got cubase 12 running on mac 5.1 running OSX 10.14 Mojave? Steinberg said to "Unfortunately, Cubase 12 is not compatible with macOS 10.14.x"
> 
> It would be great if it would work, I saw someone mention on here that Cubase 12 was working on Catalina but on Mojave?



Tried yesterday, doesn't work on Mojave... Installer says "Wrong MacOS version" or something similar and quits


----------



## DJN (Mar 3, 2022)

Is anyone having issues with their ASIO-Guard settings? Testing out CB12 with an old project made in CB11, I have noticed I get clicks/pops with switching between Kontakt6 instruments when CB12 AG is set to "Low" and "Normal". I have to increase AG to "High" to get the pops to go away. This is a new behavior/problem I did not experience in CB11. To troubleshoot I did a very basic test with an empty project, 3x Kontakt6 instruments with no special routing, I get the same result. For me, AG has to be set to High to remove the pops when switching between instruments. I have posted this behavior on the Steinberg site and several others have confirmed similar experience.


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2022)

jonathanwright said:


> Well this _was_ working, but now it isn't. It selects the second note from the top (before it selected the top). Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Plus the preset doesn't appear to save the 'Select' action at the bottom, which will default back to transform when quitting Cubase. So the editor needs to be opened to change the action, which defeats the purpose really.
> 
> UPDATE: AFAIK it will only work on triads. A workaround is setting up an individual preset for each note in a chord, as in the second image.


Doesn't this explain it?
https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro/v...er/logical_editor_searching_for_chords_t.html


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Does anyone run Cubase 12 on MacOS Mojave?


I do not but I do remember installing I think it was Cubase 10 while I still was on High Sierra which was not supported and it was a fiasco. Crashing all the time. There was no warning whatsoever. And it is pretty hard to find the system specifications. They don't tell you anywhere at the usual info pages. I found out the hard way and took it as a reason to upgrade my video card and go to Mojave with my humble Macpro 5,1. Now I don't feel like upgrading. So CB 11 will stay for a while. It is also that CB12 is not backward compatible as are all the previous versions which sometimes helped out of troubles. So many reasons to be cautious IMO.
Interesting is Dorico 4 is compatible Wavelab 9 (is this the new version?) is not.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 3, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Doesn't this explain it?
> https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro/v...er/logical_editor_searching_for_chords_t.html


I can set it up fine, it's just the chord selection option seems to be limited to triads. Plus it doesn't save the action with the preset. So I have to open up the editor window every time I restart Cubase and make sure 'Select' is chosen. Ideally I want to just use a key command to select a note in a chord, but having to open up the editor first makes it more cumbersome.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 3, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> I do not but I do remember installing I think it was Cubase 10 while I still was on High Sierra which was not supported and it was a fiasco. Crashing all the time. There was no warning whatsoever. And it is pretty hard to find the system specifications. They don't tell you anywhere at the usual info pages. I found out the hard way and took it as a reason to upgrade my video card and go to Mojave with my humble Macpro 5,1. Now I don't feel like upgrading. So CB 11 will stay for a while. It is also that CB12 is not backward compatible as are all the previous versions which sometimes helped out of troubles. So many reasons to be cautious IMO.
> Interesting is Dorico 4 is compatible Wavelab 9 (is this the new version?) is not.


I did the clean install of Big Sur just for 2 video tracks. Projects are coming in mid March, need to be ready by then.


----------



## lastburai (Mar 3, 2022)

EgM said:


> Tried yesterday, doesn't work on Mojave... Installer says "Wrong MacOS version" or something similar and quits


Ah thats sucks....
This version ((cubase 12) doesn't look all that different than cubase 11) I guess little choice then, it's either go Open core for mac 5.1 and somehow get to Big Sur or get another PC/Mac master&slave route.

To be honest either of these are going to cost money more so a new computer route but even trying open core still would need to buy a hard drive preferably an SSD to test it. Going Open core route it has the potential to totally mess up ones main drive if done incorrectly.

Has anyone done that here with open core and old 4.1-5.1 macs and got to at least Big Sur running cubase 12? did it break anything like hard drives, SSD's, Pcie Nvme SSD's, Wifi?

Maybe I need to sell my stuff and start over dang it.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I did the clean install of Big Sur just for 2 video tracks. Projects are coming in mid March, need to be ready by then.


Which machine?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 3, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Which machine?


2013 Mac Pro 12 cores. And I have another one with Mojave as a backup, same specs.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> 2013 Mac Pro 12 cores. And I have another one with Mojave as a backup, same specs.


So you are on the safe side for now. No such thing with a 2012 5,1 without unpredictable hassle. Well there are things that are worse in the world.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’m actually getting much better performance on 12 than I was on 11.5, and I’m on a 2015 MacBook Pro, very happy about this


I am finding way worse performance (according to the performance meters) on my rig. I usually am running 48k/128. One instance of Keyscape and Halion Sonic String pad, and its not leaving much room for anything else.
7980XE/128gb ram. A few nice new features, but performance is far more important to me. Based on what that meter is saying, I am disappointed. 
Maybe it's time I revisit sample buffers, and bump it up when I am not tracking live parts?


----------



## arcy (Mar 3, 2022)

Can I use the new midi map editor like macros button in Studio One even without a real controller but only with the mouse?


----------



## JTB (Mar 3, 2022)

This selects the top note in a chord. Cubase 10.5 BTW.
If you want to select the lowest pitch, swap the context variable to 'Inside Range' and 'Lowest Pitch'.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone tried 12 on Big Sur? Everything working properly?


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 3, 2022)

JTB said:


> This selects the top note in a chord. Cubase 10.5 BTW.
> If you want to select the lowest pitch, swap the context variable to 'Inside Range' and 'Lowest Pitch'.


The caveat with that (if it behaves like C12) is that if you have a chord progression it will only select the highest note out of all the chords, rather than for each chord.


----------



## JTB (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm interested to see how the C12 function works. I can see it working for straight out block chords. But if, for instance, the second note from the top pitch played a sneaky 16th or 8th, wouldn't the LE select that note as if it where the top note in a new chord?. Which would then defeat the whole purpose of such a function.


----------



## kenose (Mar 3, 2022)

FWIW— getting a lot of weird instant crashing behavior on Big Sur on my 12900k hack, in a project that works completely fine in 10 and 11. I think it's potentially a plugin, but the crashes occur so randomly that I've had trouble reproducing consistently enough to narrow things down.

Interface is snappy and from some quick tests there's maybe a slight performance uplift, but I'm back to 11 for now I think.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 3, 2022)

Hope this catches on in all daws


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Mar 3, 2022)

no issues for me installing. macbook pro 2019. Monterey 12.2.1

was easy peasy and smooth


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

This isn't breaking news but the eLicenser server is still toast. Just got this from the Chat rep:



> Hello, I do apologize but we are currently experiencing server issues due to heavy traffic from the Cubase 12 release which is causing the issue you're experiencing. Right now all we can recommend is to try running online synchronization and maintenance in your eLicenser Control Center and checking Steinberg Activation Manager a little later today once the traffic has died off. I’m very sorry for the trouble with that.



FWIW, I got C12 going on both tower and laptop and my account shows 2 computers licensed for it but the webpage still says my license upgrade is Pending. What's weird is my laptop upgraded to 12 after I got the "License Upgrade failed" on the other PC, but the laptop C12 has all of my Recent projects and all of that which it found in C11. The PC (where the USB dongle is plugged in) will start C12 but it's like a new install... it wants to know what ASIO driver to use and has no history from C11 on there. Also can't find my Lexicon PCM Reverb plugin.

Gotta love consistency! I should have just waited a week.


----------



## khollister (Mar 3, 2022)

When I upgraded yesterday, the eLicenser upgrade appeared to fail, but I noticed it said "not upgradable" so I tried the C12 activation manager and success.


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 3, 2022)

This update is a big yawn, but I fear I am too deep in the Steinberg ecosystem now to ever change DAWs.


----------



## 60s Pop Man (Mar 3, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> It has, once you have upgraded your license, you can chuck your dongle out of an aeroplane as long as you do not need to use 11 or any other Steinberg software not using the new system


If you use HALion or Groove Agent among others, then yesn definitely do not throw it out of an aeroplane.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 3, 2022)

60s Pop Man said:


> If you use HALion or Groove Agent among others, then yesn definitely do not throw it out of an aeroplane.


That is annoying, I wonder when they will change that


----------



## khollister (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm surprised the upcoming Atmos update isn't getting more excitement. As far as I know, it is the only reasonably priced Atmos solution on Windows. As far as I know you previously either used a Mac with Logic or paid some astronomical sum to Dolby for a custom configured Dell PC.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 3, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> no issues for me installing. macbook pro 2019. Monterey 12.2.1
> 
> was easy peasy and smooth


Off topic but do all plugins work on Monterey? I'm thinking whether to go to Big Sur or Monterey from Mojave.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 3, 2022)

khollister said:


> I'm surprised the upcoming Atmos update isn't getting more excitement. As far as I know, it is the only reasonably priced Atmos solution on Windows. As far as I know you previously either used a Mac with Logic or paid some astronomical sum to Dolby for a custom configured Dell PC.


Can't you do this for free with FFMPEG (Dolby Digital Plus)?


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 3, 2022)

Just started to have a tinker, so far:

• Snapshots - still don't save or recall automation.
• Track Presets - Still can't save presets that include folder tracks AND they do not retain the routing for FX and Groups.
• Localised Undo - we all know about that...
• Expression Maps - same as previous versions. Text overlapping issues for articulation names that are of length. Same can be said for the key editor and info line.

• BUG - opening MIDI editor windows sometimes causes the Square tool to be the default active tool.
• Semi Fixed - If you have all tools showing the project tool bar, instead of it being a glitchy mess on 1080p - the tool bar simply doesn't show all the tools. Really, there should be a secondary bar below for these. Then again, not many who have all tools on display.

Will keep updating.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Off topic but do all plugins work on Monterey? I'm thinking whether to go to Big Sur or Monterey from Mojave


Kind of a broad statement I have over 800 plugins installed from UAD, izotope, waves, Ik multi, Soundtoys, Eventide, Liquidsonics, Plug Alliance, the list goes on and on. 

And all of the sample players are working as well.

They are all running just fine on Monterey


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 3, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Kind of a broad statement I have over 800 plugins installed from UAD, izotope, waves, Ik multi, Soundtoys, Eventide, Liquidsonics, Plug Alliance, the list goes on and on.
> 
> And all of the sample players are working as well.
> 
> They are all running just fine on Monterey


Ahhh now I'm seriously considering Monterey!


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 3, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, you can. I haven’t downloaded 12 yet. I’d imagine it’s almost identical to the previous versions: Go into Edit>Key Commands>Process Logical Preset (or Process Project Logical Editor) and set your own key command.


Great, many thanks


----------



## 60s Pop Man (Mar 3, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> That is annoying, I wonder when they will change that


I can only guess that developing C12 with the new non-dongle licensing, silicon Mac compatibility, and much more was a resource-intensive process.

HSSE and GA SE now run natively in C12 on M1 Macs. In my simplistic mind (meaning total ignornace on application coding and development), it doesn't seem like much of a stretch to transfer this compatibility to HALion and GA5.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Mar 3, 2022)

Yesterday was crazy...did the maintenance update (to try and get v12) and lost the ability to open any Cubase version. A couple of tries and got it back with my elisencer saying I was was eligible. When I tried to update thru the activation manager everything went down and I was no longer able to open Cubase 11 again. 

Today 11 opened and when I opened Activation Manager it asked if i wanted to activate12...
So now everything is back up and good. 

The moral of the story...avoid updating on the 1st day. It can be Crazy. Patience.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Mar 3, 2022)

When will they update this? It's important!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 3, 2022)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> When will they update this? It's important!


Looks right to me


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Looks right to me


I meant it's part of the legacy UI...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 3, 2022)

Got the upgrade. All I can say for now is 'oooh, shiny new Logical Editors!' and that it hasn't crashed since dinner time (major improvement). Then went back to raising a puppy and preventing it from chewing through my shoes and power cables. 

Puppy- 1, Music- 0, for now.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 3, 2022)

Update successful. Both 11 and 12 open and work like expected. A minor change I've seen and appreciated with 12 is the scroll bars for the editor and project pages are twice as thick and easier to put the mouse tip on and scroll with the wheel. The same project loads faster with 12 as well. Haven't dived too deep yet but a promising start!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 3, 2022)

Had a very seamless upgrade - no issues. All my controllers and Metagrid also work as expected. Have noticed a small performance boost in terms of template load times. Not sure anything else in the update is particularly useful for me. PLE doesn't have option to insert plugin on track (like say one command to insert Pro-Q3 on the track). No improvements for expression map setup or usability. No option to link open plugin window to selected track like Logic / S1. But in the end, Cubase is a beast and works well.


----------



## EgM (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Looks right to me



Apart from UI, Still no track volume on track list and you think this is fine? What is this, 1989?


----------



## TintoL (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you all for testing all this stuff in this new version.

I hope I am not hijacking the conversation, but, I wanted to ask if by any change and luck, the UI has improved in any way?

I am specially hopeful that the floating bar thing is no more or that at least, my computer monitor can go to sleep.

Thanks in advance. I would test it myself, but, I don't think the evaluation version is available yet.


----------



## chomeaso (Mar 3, 2022)

EgM said:


> Apart from UI, Still no track volume on track list and you think this is fine? What is this, 1989?


What's wrong with 1989? I was born that year. It's a good year.
Obviously I'm just joking and I think what you're saying is valid. I remember having those in other DAWs back in the day but I got so used to not having it over the years using Cubase and I totally forgot about it. Now I'm okay with not having it there but it will still be a nice option to have.


----------



## KEM (Mar 3, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Anyone tried 12 on Big Sur? Everything working properly?



Yes


----------



## samphony (Mar 3, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> scroll bars for the editor and project pages are twice as thick and easier to put the mouse tip on and scroll with the wheel.


Edit: rephrased it a little more.

Sorry but from a modern user experience perspective you shouldn’t be forced to place a pointer device over a scroll bar anymore, to scroll or zoom events.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 3, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Just the thought of it makes me shudder. I hate software subscriptions.


I don't when
- A. The subscription is decently priced. 
- B. The software editor continues to sell the corresponding perpetual licenses to give its customers a choice. 
None of which is the case of Adobe.


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Hmm okay, my bad then i guess





dylanmixer said:


> This update is a big yawn, but I fear I am too deep in the Steinberg ecosystem now to ever change DAWs.


I guess a lot of work time was spent on Apple Silicon update and getting rid of the dongle checks throughout the application - contrary to what I thought, apparently the checks were built-in in a lot of places, so v12 should feel snappier without them (it truly does, IMO).

Also notice that all updates introducing Apple Silicon compatibility (Bitwig 4.0, Live 11.1, Studio One 5.4 I think?) were pretty sparse in terms of new stuff, simply because it's a lot of work and probably even more testing. Windows' build of Cubase dates to 10th Feb, I'm pretty sure macOS' is much newer.

The new MIDI Remote has a lot of potential replacing the legacy Quick Controls, too. There's also a lot of tweaks to the GUI here & there, which is very appreciated.


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Looks right to me


No, it sticks like a sore thumb. It should be black & white, flat and without any shading - like most of the GUI by now.


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

samphony said:


> Sorry but from a modern user experience perspective you shouldn’t be forced to place a pointer device over a scroll bar anymore


Why not? An operation like zooming in/out would otherwise require some modifier key to be held while moving the mouse wheel. Actually being able to scroll over a zoom in/out bar is awesome, because at the same time the other hand is free to move to the key you plan to hit next, or to play something on MIDI keyboard, etc.

Coming from Bitwig I find it pretty elegant in Cubase that _I can do a lot_ with just MW, IMO.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 4, 2022)

samphony said:


> Sorry but from a modern user experience perspective you shouldn’t be forced to place a pointer device over a scroll bar anymore


Sure, _unless_ that's exactly what their users asked for or expected it to behave after careful testing. 

I get what you're saying, but in our line of work (I think you're in UX/UI/Service/Systems design if I remember correctly) it's often better to not make too many assumptions and stick to what we _do_ know, right? 

We don't have access to Steinberg's ResearchOps, so all we can do is speculate. Would be fun to see.


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 4, 2022)

Could anyone share the remote scripting api documentation? Would love to know the possibilities there.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 4, 2022)

EgM said:


> Apart from UI, Still no track volume on track list and you think this is fine? What is this, 1989?


Wow chill out pal.
Where did I say that « no track volume on track list » was fine? I’m really sorry this prevented you from making music since 1989.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 4, 2022)

antic604 said:


> No, it sticks like a sore thumb. It should be black & white, flat and without any shading - like most of the GUI by now.


Black and white?? Oh gosh no, it’s better the way it is. Flat design , maybe but honestly it looks right the way it is and I REALLY couldn’t care less about that.


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Black and white?? Oh gosh no, it’s better the way it is. Flat design , maybe but honestly it looks right the way it is and I REALLY couldn’t care less about that.


Yeah, perhaps not "black & white" - perhaps it could adopt the current colour of the track in focus? That would be nice and help to orient visually in the project.


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Could anyone share the remote scripting api documentation? Would love to know the possibilities there.


You'll find it in "...info line of the MIDI Remote tab"





__





MIDI Remote API


The application programming interface MIDI Remote API allows you to develop a script, that is, a device driver for dedicated MIDI controllers.




steinberg.help


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 4, 2022)

antic604 said:


> You'll find it in "...info line of the MIDI Remote tab"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have Cubase 12 yet. Are you allowed to share it?


----------



## antic604 (Mar 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> I don't have Cubase 12 yet. Are you allowed to share it?


Probably, but I'm at work now so won't be able to until later in the evening. 
Drop me a PM so that I don't forget


----------



## lucor (Mar 4, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> I don't have Cubase 12 yet. Are you allowed to share it?


Not sure if we're allowed to share it, but I think you should be able to just download and install C12 without having purchased it via the Steinberg Download Assistant, and then you can access the file yourself.


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 4, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Kind of a broad statement I have over 800 plugins installed from UAD, izotope, waves, Ik multi, Soundtoys, Eventide, Liquidsonics, Plug Alliance, the list goes on and on.


Do you also use UA Apollo? And if yes, is it running okay?


----------



## khollister (Mar 4, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Do you also use UA Apollo? And if yes, is it running okay?


My Apollo X8 works fine and Console works fine, but none of the UAD plugins are available inside C12 in native mode since they are still VST2. All works as normal in Rosetta mode.


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 4, 2022)

khollister said:


> My Apollo X8 works fine and Console works fine, but none of the UAD plugins are available inside C12 in native mode since they are still VST2. All works as normal in Rosetta mode.


So you basically runs UA hardware in Monterey with no problems? I don't think UA has released an official update that support Monterey?


----------



## khollister (Mar 4, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> So you basically runs UA hardware in Monterey with no problems? I don't think UA has released an official update that support Monterey?


Yes. UA themselves on the UAD forum have repeatedly said it works for most people even though it is not officially supported yet. They will even try to help if you contact Support with a Monterey issue. There are 1 or 2 people on the UA forum that are having problems, but most of us (including Drew, the UA rep) are running with no problems.

The only UA related hiccups are AutoTune (and Console because of AutoTune) are not M1 native yet and the plugins are AU and VST2, so Cubase 12 is a no-go in native mode. Although you can obviously use the plugins in the Apollo via Console for tracking and monitoring in C12 native.

They have warned NOT to install the 12.3 beta however as there is currently an issue


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 4, 2022)

khollister said:


> They have warned NOT to install the 12.3 beta however as there is currently an issue


Well I'm still on my trusted trash can (6.1) but I have been hesitating to upgrade to Monterey, due to UA lack of support. But maybe I will try now!
Thanks!


----------



## khollister (Mar 4, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Well I'm still on my trusted trash can (6.1) but I have been hesitating to upgrade to Monterey, due to UA lack of support. But maybe I will try now!
> Thanks!


Good luck! YMMV 😉


----------



## holywilly (Mar 4, 2022)

stigc56 said:


> Well I'm still on my trusted trash can (6.1) but I have been hesitating to upgrade to Monterey, due to UA lack of support. But maybe I will try now!
> Thanks!


I upgrade from Mojave to Bir Sur on my trusted trash can, never wanna upgrade to the latest. Now everything is working fine (plug-ins, samplers, Cubase 12, Pro Tools).


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 4, 2022)

Henu said:


> The more I watch these videos, my feeling is that this update is clearly intended for people who are not necessarily musicians or composers, but who are referring themselves as "producers".
> Many of these new flagship features are concentrating on doing musical assistance or audio editing and mangling, so maybe Steinberg is trying to lure more people from that group to Cubase with this update.


While it appears that some nice bells and whistle have been added... and some of those may be quite important to some... I fully agree with the above statement. As I watched the new features videos, I was dumbfounded by how little most of new stuff meant to me. 

Being true to my cheapskate roots, I'm on v.10 now and will probably hold off to at least v.13 before upgrading.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Mar 4, 2022)

Well... When they decided to skip middle version, I thought it's because there's gonna be something huge and fundamental. And boy was I wrong 🥴

Waiting for S1 6.


----------



## khollister (Mar 4, 2022)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Well... When they decided to skip middle version, I thought it's because there's gonna be something huge and fundamental. And boy was I wrong 🥴
> 
> Waiting for S1 6.


If you are an Apple Silicon Mac user or deliver immersive audio (Atmos) it's a huge deal. Otherwise, like Logic, Cubase is a mature DAW and improvements/additions tend to be workflow related.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 5, 2022)

khollister said:


> My Apollo X8 works fine and Console works fine, but none of the UAD plugins are available inside C12 in native mode since they are still VST2. All works as normal in Rosetta mode.


Same here, but I actually noticed a pretty decent improvement in terms of overall performance - really nice, although I'm not sure that's because of C12, Win11 updates, or a combination of both.

*edit* Oh right sorry - you guys are using Macs, huh.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 5, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> While it appears that some nice bells and whistle have been added... and some of those may be quite important to some... I fully agree with the above statement. As I watched the new features videos, I was dumbfounded by how little most of new stuff meant to me.
> 
> Being true to my cheapskate roots, I'm on v.10 now and will probably hold off to at least v.13 before upgrading.


I think the developers are implementing user feedback at least the things that are achievable. but want put a smile on every ones face but the intuitive user will love Cubase 12 from what i have seen from the video.

I think upgrade took a back seat and this version was more about implementing licensing with out the dongle so there needed to be a Cubase 12 even if it was just for that.


----------



## mgnoatto (Mar 5, 2022)

I would want to use the sample track in a separate window without having the lower zone active, is that possible on C12? Or at least it could come as a vst instrument as well.
Loving the no dongle and 3 computers, midi controller integration and fx modulation plugin


----------



## amilne (Mar 7, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Definitely looks like the Expression Maps system is unchanged.


Yes this definitely is a disappointment. I had hopes they'd give us something here. This plus the "no go" on Mojave & Catalina is a drag. Just hope they continue to release a driver for the cc121 so that I'm not forced to stay in Mojave forever.


----------



## amilne (Mar 7, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> Fyi, works fine on catalina.


Wow so you were able to install and run C12 on Catalina? That's great news. Anybody test it on Mojave?


----------



## EgM (Mar 7, 2022)

amilne said:


> Wow so you were able to install and run C12 on Catalina? That's great news. Anybody test it on Mojave?


I tried Mojave, didn't work. Installer saying it needs 10.15 and up


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 8, 2022)

mgnoatto said:


> I would want to use the sample track in a separate window without having the lower zone active, is that possible on C12? Or at least it could come as a vst instrument as well.


Absolutely agree. I think Steinberg made a mistake by making it a track type, that takes up so much space, instead of a simple vst instrument. I have the key command "edit vst instrument" set to a button on my mouse, and when I use that on a sampler track it opens in a nice, small window (although with the colors inverted, weirdly enough). But if I remember correctly, the window hides as soon as you click outside it, so it's pretty useless. (I'm on C10).


----------



## holywilly (Mar 8, 2022)

Does anyone know how can I work with Cubase when offline (no internet connection)?


----------



## khollister (Mar 8, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Does anyone know how can I work with Cubase when offline (no internet connection)?


I tried killing my internet access yesterday and C12 started right up. I think they have some grace period before requiring a ‘phone home’ to check. They are supposed to be doing a completely offline method in the future


----------



## ZenBYD (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm happy with the update. atmos will be a big deal when it drops. it seems fast for me, and more stable overall than 11.x

I'm starting to prefer it to logic... there's just lots of small refinements everywhere, which I appreciate.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 8, 2022)

khollister said:


> I tried killing my internet access yesterday and C12 started right up. I think they have some grace period before requiring a ‘phone home’ to check. They are supposed to be doing a completely offline method in the future


Great, thanks! I with the offline authorization method is in the pipeline.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 8, 2022)

I’ve been getting lots of crashes on 12, on stupid things like creating group tracks. Back to v11 until they get the bugs out.


----------



## khollister (Mar 8, 2022)

ZenBYD said:


> I'm happy with the update. atmos will be a big deal when it drops. it seems fast for me, and more stable overall than 11.x
> 
> I'm starting to prefer it to logic... there's just lots of small refinements everywhere, which I appreciate.


Yeah - it seems pretty solid for me so far. Of course It won't really get daily hard use until VSL gets things converted to native (I am not going to run it in Rosetta full time). I have had zero issues so far on my M1Max MBP.

I am also not getting the occasional Kontakt 6.7 issues I am seeing on Logic (intermittent slow instrument loading and screwed up window sizing to accommodate different instrument GUI's).

Personally, my wait list of plugins to get me 100% native in C12 is:

Sonarworks/SoundID - coming 28 March
VST3 versions of UAD plugins, although I'm somewhat working around that with external FX loops using virtual channels in my Apollo X8
VSL (the biggie)
Korg (Wavestation & Triton plugins)
Roland Cloud (lifetime keys for D-50 and JD-800) - they have VST3's but only AU is native
Soothe2 - coming later this year
Remaining Spitfire stuff without jumping through hoops on beta process
Fortunately, I don't own or currently use SINE, Slate, Softube or Izotope. It would be nice to get Lexicon PCM Native converted to AS, but I'm not expecting that to happen. There's always VEP when that gets converted or Blue Cat Connector to something.

Cubase keeps drawing me back in from Logic over the years, and I think it may stick this time.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 8, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I’ve been getting lots of crashes on 12, on stupid things like creating group tracks. Back to v11 until they get the bugs out.


You can try with ASIO gaurd off, as some times not sure why but when AG is off Cubase runs more stable, 

I am on PC


----------



## EgM (Mar 8, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I’ve been getting lots of crashes on 12, on stupid things like creating group tracks. Back to v11 until they get the bugs out.


Just wondering, PC or Mac? It has been working ok here on Win10 although I haven't stressed it much


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 8, 2022)

EgM said:


> Just wondering, PC or Mac? It has been working ok here although I haven't stressed it much


iMac Pro. Was working fine just poking around but when I actually started writing it got all crashy on me. I may try trashing the prefs.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 13, 2022)

I have a problem with cubase 12. on cubase 11, I used to be able to right click on midi events and create chord events. This would show the chords in the chord track. This no longer works on cubase 12?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 14, 2022)

Went back to Cubase Pro 11. I had too many issues running Big Sur on my 2013 trashcan Mac Pro. Everything feels so laggy and unresponsive SAD!


----------



## novaburst (Mar 14, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Went back to Cubase Pro 11. I had too many issues running Big Sur on my 2013 trashcan Mac Pro. Everything feels so laggy and unresponsive SAD!


I have Cubase 10 and 11 together with the same project, I am always checking if all the settings are identical I am using 11 more and more but have not fully let go of Cubase 10

Seems to me like there are features in the latest operating systems that developers want to take advantage


----------



## holywilly (Mar 14, 2022)

As a film/TV composer, the only reason to upgrade to Cubase 12 is one extra video tracks, other new features are great too, but not a needy one.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 15, 2022)

holywilly said:


> As a film/TV composer, the only reason to upgrade to Cubase 12 is one extra video tracks, other new features are great too, but not a needy one.


Yes I can see how the new features can be useful for some users but not really things I use or even open,


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 15, 2022)

The new nudge feature is great where it can be setup to nudge a frame at a time without having to change the grid setting.
I've had a few crashes here on Windows so sticking with 11 for now. Nothing I could reproduce unfortunately.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 15, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> iMac Pro. Was working fine just poking around but when I actually started writing it got all crashy on me. I may try trashing the prefs.


My Mac had a wobble and Cubase behaved a bit strangely when I first upgraded. So I reinstalled it, removing the previous Cubase 11 prefs first, so they weren't imported.

It's been smooth sailing since.


----------



## elpedro (Mar 17, 2022)

Vonk said:


> The full new feature list (without marketing guff) for cubase 12 is here:
> https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/release-notes/12/
> 
> The only keyboards currently covered by the remote scripting are:
> ...


Pathetic little list!


----------



## novaburst (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## branshen (Mar 21, 2022)

Thinking of getting pro 12 but have missed the sale. Best service have the competitive crossgrade for $313. Anyone seen a better price by any chance?


----------



## novaburst (Mar 22, 2022)

branshen said:


> Thinking of getting pro 12 but have missed the sale. Best service have the competitive crossgrade for $313. Anyone seen a better price by any chance?


That new midi integration is worth the full price it does appear you can open close and control anything inside of Cubase i think all you need to do is get your self a controller with enough knobs and buttons, even a separate letter keyboard can work well with this new integration


----------



## novaburst (Mar 24, 2022)

This is some very good deep intel of Cubase 12


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Went back to Cubase Pro 11. I had too many issues running Big Sur on my 2013 trashcan Mac Pro. Everything feels so laggy and unresponsive SAD!


OSX 12 here on trash cans with C12 are working great. I'd suspect something else going on.
(Multiple machines running that combination)

We did however do complete builds from scratch (blanked out hard drive) when creating the OSX 12 install. Only installed plugins and instruments we qualified to work. I'm currently working on a new install image for our post studios which will be N12 + OSX 12 when nuendo is released in a couple weeks time. For those, we are going with all M1 native only. It means there are some plugs which we will miss (and we will need to keep an old machine on standby for clients that need old sessions opened) but we are hopeful that by end of year ALL the software we use for post will be M1 native.
Waiting on 2C for their reverbs (although we might start using liquidsonics verbs given more projects are surround and their verbs work v well in nuendo & are close to release for m1 native)
And soundtoys for final m1 release. (in beta). Plus some izotope which is not m1 native yet.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

colony nofi said:


> OSX 12 here on trash cans with C12 are working great. I'd suspect something else going on.
> (Multiple machines running that combination)
> 
> We did however do complete builds from scratch (blanked out hard drive) when creating the OSX 12 install. Only installed plugins and instruments we qualified to work. I'm currently working on a new install image for our post studios which will be N12 + OSX 12 when nuendo is released in a couple weeks time. For those, we are going with all M1 native only. It means there are some plugs which we will miss (and we will need to keep an old machine on standby for clients that need old sessions opened) but we are hopeful that by end of year ALL the software we use for post will be M1 native.
> ...


I was thinking upgrading ssd for my secondary Mac Pro trashcan (it’s my backup machine) and clean install Big Sur. Maybe I should probably wait for the upcoming M1 Mac Pro, then start using C12. I shouldn’t invest more on a 9 years old machine at this time frame.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't know if anyone else has tried it yet - but you can now use ANY midi knob (endless encoder works best) as a steinberg AI knob. Meaning you can just point the mouse at any controller, move your controller and it works. Doesn't take much to setup at all using the new midiremote tab. 

I've tried it with a bunch of different controllers. I'm personally loving using a LARGE scroll wheel like device from monogram. Its a MASSIVE change to workflow. Loving it.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I was thinking upgrading ssd for my secondary Mac Pro trashcan (it’s my backup machine) and clean install Big Sur. Maybe I should probably wait for the upcoming M1 Mac Pro, then start using C12. I shouldn’t invest more on a 9 years old machine at this time frame.


I'd personally say just go for the mac studio at this stage unless you have other things to use on the machine / other work that involves high end graphics. The studio + ultra looks like a beast of a machine for composition. Hard to see what a pro would bring to audio-land, unless it significantly improves the first core performance. 
Of course there are tonnes of reasons to go with a machine more like the current mac pro - but most composing workflows will work great on the ultra with 128GB ram. YMMV of course.
We have an ultra on order with 128GB ram. I'm looking forward to retiring the trash cans. (Though they have done extremely well. I've personally travelled with mine all over the world and its been one of the best macs Ive ever had. That I can now almost do everything I did on it on a new macbook pro - means I carry around about 15kg less equipment on a trip!)


----------

